# New to Anesthesia Coding/ Need advice



## bella2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Just hoping for insight if you have an Anesthesiologist or CRNA performing anesthesia for a Doctor perfoming either a lumbar facet or cervical facet injection, what anesthesia code should you use, has anyone used 00630 or 00600, please advise, sorry if this sems like s silly qusetion.
Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 1, 2009)

The ASA crosswalk code for CPT codes 64470 and 64475 is 01991 OR 01992 based on patient position for block.

Julie, CPC


----------



## steph31sc (Jun 1, 2009)

Bella2,

I would use 01935 or 01936 for cervical/lumbar injections!

Stephanie, CPC


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 1, 2009)

Stephanie,

In accordance with the ASA/CPT descriptions, I feel that 01991 OR 01992 are the more appropriate codes for anesthesia for the therapeutic blocks.  These codes are also referenced in the 2009 ASA Crosswalk.

The codes you referenced, ASA 01935 and 01936, are respectively diagnostic and therapetic percutaneous image guided spinal and spinal cord procedures.  See the attached January 2008 ASA newsletter reference below.

"CPT ® Code Changes for 2008
Anesthesia
2008 Current Procedural Terminology (CPT) includes two new anesthesia codes and one deleted code. Code 01905 – anesthesia for myelography, discography, vertebroplasty (five base units) has been deleted and replaced with two new codes:

01935 – Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided procedures on the spine and spinal cord; diagnostic.
01936 – Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided procedures on the spine and spinal cord; therapeutic.

Codes 01935 and 01936 both have five base units. Code 01935 should be used to report anesthesia for myelography and discography. Use 01936 to describe anesthesia for vertebroplasty, kyphoplasty and chemonucleolysis."

Julie, CPC


----------



## NJcoder (Aug 9, 2010)

do you also use the surgical cpt codes? i thought if you did the surgeon would not get paid?


----------

